# Pearson Colt vs. Martin Archery X-200?



## Trad Matt (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello all, 

I'm in the market for a new bow. I'm looking for something good for under $100 - I just recently got back into the sport and I just don't think my "youth" bow is going to do it for me any longer. 

I have seen both a Ben Pearson Colt and a Martin Archery X-200 in this price range but I do not know which would be the better choice. The Martin I believe is 50# where as the Colt is 55xx# which I believe means 57? However I don't draw a full 28" to my knowledge so not sure if it even matters. Hopefully the weight won't be too much, but my 35# is virtually effortless at this point so I'm sure if anything I'll get used to it after a few hundred arrows - and hey even if it is too heavy it tells me I need to start working out again 

Can't seem to find much info on the X-200's and there's a good bit on the Colts, however it is kind of a toss up between the two. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 27, 2012)

I looked at both the bows and they both look like they will get the job done. Don't want to beat the dead horse about the poundage issue but if the bows are equal except for the poundage, GO WITH THE LIGHTER BOW. 50# is more than enough to get the job done on any animal and you will be more accurate and enjoy shooting the lighter poundage bow so much more. 
You never "get used to" shooting a bow that is too heavy. You simply adapt and then make the best of a bad situation. Take the time to go to a shoot and stand at the line while several archers pass by. The overbowed archers are easy to spot.

You used the phrase "virtually effortless" in your post and that is a great way to describe the perfect whitetail bow.
#1 Fits the archers style (can only be determine by shooting several types)
#2 Has enough poundage to produce enough KE for an ethical kill
#3 Is vitually effortless for the archer to shoot with perfect form for a full practice round 
#4 Is perfectly tuned- not just close enough 

I am a qualified expert to speak to the matter of heavy weight bows. I shot heavy bows for about 20 years and my shoulders now sound like a bowl of rice crispys when I draw. 

I know you have probably read all these points already but if I can keep one single person from making some of the mistakes I made all those years ago, I will be a happy man. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an older Martin X-200 50@28" and it was my first "Trad bow". Bought it about 10 years ago and still have it but sadly it just sits on the shelf. 

They are good shooting bows and I think the new models have been upgraded because the price is almost double what I paid for mine.

I would go with the Martin....

I would also agree with the above post about heavy bows. All of my bows are around the 50lb range but there is nothing wrong with shooting an even light poundage bow.


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know much about either of these bows, but you could move up to a nice used Bear Grizzly, super Kodiak, or a Howatt Hunter, and several other good solid bows in the $200 range. 
 I would also stay away from heavy poundage. If you're good T 35#, try 40-45. Shooting is a lot more fun when it's not wearing you out. I went from 45 to 50, and just five pounds took some getting used to.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Get on Ebay and search "Vintage Archery" lots of bows under $100


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been scouring ebay and have a few auctions I'm watching so we will see were those go - it's too bad the auctions generally get far too high before they end. There is also this Colt which is 40# that I am waiting on a response from the seller.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865239

Obviously it will need some refinishing. Curious as to how good it would look afterwards.

Also how are the bows with holes drilled in them? I've been avoiding them because I just see them as something I will have to fill in.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 27, 2012)

Trad Matt said:


> I have been scouring ebay and have a few auctions I'm watching so we will see were those go - it's too bad the auctions generally get far too high before they end. There is also this Colt which is 40# that I am waiting on a response from the seller.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865239
> 
> ...



That bow will look great refinished. What is your draw? That bow will most likely pull slightly under the weight listed (40@28") due to age. Make sure at your draw that it will have enough poundage to get the job done for hunting.

Each inch below the 28" mark will drop the poundage by 2-4 pounds so if that bow now only pulls 38 @ 28" and you are drawing 26.5 it could put it in the 32-35 pound range which is very low for hunting big game IMO.

Keep at it. I hope you get a good one.


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 27, 2012)

See that was why I was willing to consider a 50# bow. I only draw between 26-27" so I would not be getting the full weight out of it. I.E. 50# with my draw would equal about ~44# which is about where I want to be. 

The other Colt I first mentioned is a 55xx# so that would mean I would probably draw around ~49#. This is of course just assuming that each inch less would be 3#.

You just have me freaked out about sounding like rice crispies haha.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Trad Matt said:


> I have been scouring ebay and have a few auctions I'm watching so we will see were those go - it's too bad the auctions generally get far too high before they end. There is also this Colt which is 40# that I am waiting on a response from the seller.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865239
> 
> ...



I got a bear grizzly for $68 the other day. IMO you need to watch them,learn the system,know what you re bidding on as well. Sometimes when the bids are low there is a reason you may not be aware of.Ive bought 5 bows this year from there and IMO only paid a premium for one of them along w alot of other archery related stuff. Theres several good ones now on there ending this week. Just learn to have your set price and do not go over it. Ive lost tons of bids and have won numerous as well. I keep alot of watched items in my history so I can go back and see what they sold for next time one pops up.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Trad Matt said:


> See that was why I was willing to consider a 50# bow. I only draw between 26-27" so I would not be getting the full weight out of it. I.E. 50# with my draw would equal about ~44# which is about where I want to be.
> 
> The other Colt I first mentioned is a 55xx# so that would mean I would probably draw around ~49#. This is of course just assuming that each inch less would be 3#.
> 
> You just have me freaked out about sounding like rice crispies haha.



I have a 44#@28" bow that I pull 26 3/4" and 39# with. It has 10 kills. A 50# @28" is all you will need.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you have all the info you need and any quality bow in that 40-50 pound range (at your draw) should work well for a guy of average build. If you tell us where you are from I am sure someone on here will let you come by to shoot a few of their bows. I am in Henry County and have several bows in the 45-56 pound range.

My shoulders are the product of shooting bows in the 60-75 pound range. I kind of like the noise that comes from them when I draw. Heck, I don't even have to grunt to stop a rutting buck, lol.

I am excited to see what you end up with.


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 27, 2012)

Lucky you buckback! Haha, I wish I could find one for that price. 

Jerry I live about 20 minutes from Al, and last I met him I was still getting used to pulling my 30/35# Bow, so I stuck with a Cadet at his house. Sadly after using that Cadet my bow never satisfied me, it was three times as heavy, not nearly as smooth and did not go where I aimed! So I have Al to blame for letting me realize how much I dislike my bow haha. He had a Montana 45# that I tried to pull when I was there and chose not to use because I had too much strain when holding at full draw. I think I can handle this now considering how effortless drawing my bow is now. We have talked about meeting up again soon but not sure when it will be. 

My price on Ebay will max out at $100 only going to $120 if I just can't live without the bow, however I have no ties to any brand so I don't see that happening. With shipping being ~$20 on most items this means my bidding will stop at $80. However I am preferably trying to get something in the $80 shipped range.


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 27, 2012)

So I just talked to Bigjim and I spoke to him of the Martin X-200. Price is firm at $95, and it does meet my requirements. He is open to extend free shipping to me on it so it comes with my arrows, that way it would be $10 off my original purchase so I suppose the bow could be more so in the ~$80 range. 

I want to pull the trigger but I am afraid that there may be a better bow out there... Help! Haha


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2012)

The X-200 is a fine bow.


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 27, 2012)

Short sentences speak volumes, but could you perhaps elaborate? 



It seems to have two holes drilled into the side of the riser, which is kind of a downer for me. Are these an issue? Can they be filled? And most importantly would this bow be better than the Cougar?


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Trad Matt said:


> Short sentences speak volumes, but could you perhaps elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to have two holes drilled into the side of the riser, which is kind of a downer for me. Are these an issue? Can they be filled? And most importantly would this bow be better than the Cougar?



They can be filled.

Your biggest problem is gonna be these are starter bows. Once the addiction hits you will have many more...
I have two 1957 Bear Polars(48 and 52#) and Im willing to part w one of them for under $100.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 27, 2012)

Get the martin! The price is right on a fine bow! It will serve you well.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Nov 27, 2012)

I have owned and shot both bows.  The Martin X200 is by far the better choice - smoother release and less or no vibration.  The BP Colt, while a good bow, is a bit "thumpy" in the hand upon release. 

If I am not mistaken, the X200 is a 60" bow while the Colt is a 62" bow. With your shorter draw (less than 28") you should get better performance out of the shorter bow too.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 27, 2012)

I contacted Martin, the guy says the writing seems to say "Custom Made for ...." which certainly isn't a bad sign. I was trying to figure out if the holes in the bow will cause weathering to get in the wrong spots. He assured me that it wouldn't and it would be a fine bow as well.

Well I think this is it fellas. Thanks to Big Jim! Now I just need to go deposit some of my tips (I'm a waiter currently) and finish up my order so it all comes at once! 

I assume the 1535 GT's will still work well in the 50# bow? Well my draw is ~26-27 so lets call it around a 45# bow.

Also I assume it's time to get a stringer? Is there a difference between the universal one on Big Jims site and the "limbsaver" for a recurve? Besides one being almost double the price? Also anyone use tip savers? What is the purpose of these?



buckbacks said:


> They can be filled.
> 
> Your biggest problem is gonna be these are starter bows. Once the addiction hits you will have many more...
> I have two 1957 Bear Polars(48 and 52#) and Im willing to part w one of them for under $100.



Why must you do this to me? You tryin' to make this even more difficult?! Haha. Unless that would be much better than the X-200 I may have to pass considering all the good things I've heard people say.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 27, 2012)

The martin is a much better choice and just use what Big Jim has it will be fine and your arrows should be good


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Nov 28, 2012)

Go with the Pearson!!  I need the money!  It is the bow I started with a couple of years ago.  Shoots good but, it is way to heavy for me.  I agree with everyone about shooting a lower weight for practice.   I thought heavier weight for hunting til I got really bad habits.


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 28, 2012)

Is yours the 55XX in the classifieds? That'd be far too heavy for me. I should be purchasing the X-200 if everything checks out.


----------

